# Recupere vieux mac pour un vrai musee !



## solid (18 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour a tous
Voila je cherche des personnes qui veulent se debarrasser (ou faire dons) de vieux materiels (machines, composants etc) et logiciels mac que je recupere dans le but de creer un musee physique ou seront exposer ces merveilles !
Alors ne jeter plus rien !
Je souhaiterais faire une partie musee "classique", une partie "vivante" avec du vieux materiels en fonctionnement et libre d acces.
J attends d avoir suffisement de materiel pour commencer les demarches de creation du musee.
D avance je vous remercie et vous tiendrez au courant au fur et a mesure que la collection s agrandit...
Du fond du coeur merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h28 ----------

Je vous tiendrais tous au courant au fur et a mesure que la liste s allonge ...
Pour le moment j ai :

Mac Plus 4 Mb + Apple 20 SC
Mac SE/30
Mac II (je sais plus la reference)
LC 475
Power Mac 6500/250
iMac G3 "Grappe" (Violet)
IMac G3 "Rose" (Strawberry)
Power Mac G4/400
Mac Pro Early 2008
- Disquette FR 6.0.1/6.0.3/7.0 - CD OS 8 FR - et beaucoup de vieilles pubs
PowerBook G4 15" 1,5 Ghz
MacBook 13" Blanc Intel 2 Core Duo
MacBook 13" Alu Intel 2 Core Duo
MacBookPro 15" Intel 2 Core Duo


----------



## edd72 (18 Juillet 2012)

Tu fais parti d'une association? Références?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> Tu fais parti d'une association? Références?



Ne mettons pas la charrue avant les bufs !



solid a dit:


> J attends d avoir suffisement de materiel pour commencer les demarches de creation du musee.


----------



## iMacounet (18 Juillet 2012)

J'sais pas ce que les MacBook et le Mac Pro font dans la liste ... 

Tu peux déja commencer à faire les démarches, je pense pas que le musée sera ouvert dans deux jours.

Et puis cherche de ton côté aussi, regarde sur leboncoin, il ya des annonces pour des Macintosh !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2012)

Pourquoi avoir ouvert un nouveau thread ????:mouais:

http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/c...-la-preservation-du-materiel-mac-1148882.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pourquoi avoir ouvert un nouveau thread ????:mouais:
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/c...-la-preservation-du-materiel-mac-1148882.html



Parce que je n'avais pas encore eu le temps de fermer l'autre !


----------



## solid (18 Juillet 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Et puis cherche de ton côté aussi, regarde sur leboncoin, il ya des annonces pour des Macintosh !!!



C est ce que je m arrte pas de faire ! Chercher des annonces partout ! Toute la journee !!!
Le probleme c est qu en general les gens veulent recuperer un max d argent pour de tres vieilles becanes ! On vas mettre ca sur le dos de la crise ... ! Ou bien les frais de port explose le montant ... ! Je suis tombe meme sur des gens sui prefere jeter a la benne plutot que de s enquiquiner a expedier ! No comment !


----------



## iMacounet (18 Juillet 2012)

Si tu souhaite vraiement avoir du matériel, n'hésite pas à te déplacer, et surtout négocier et insister sur le prix, il est possible d'avoir du matériel gratuitement !


----------



## groudon41 (19 Juillet 2012)

Hey!

Me voila.

Pour répondre a ce que tu a dis dans ton ancien post, je ne peut pas répondre si tu ne m'envoie pas de MP ou autre, et ce n'est pas que pour faire du virtuel, c'est momentanée le virtuel, car dès que j'en ai la possibilité, j'ouvre un musée réel !

Enfin voila, et c'est plus a jour car j'ai des problème avec le site et j'ai déménagé aussi !
enfin voila.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juillet 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> voila  voila  voila.



Voila, quoi


----------



## groudon41 (19 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Voila, quoi



Je sais que j'ai cette maudite manie de tout le temps utiliser le mot voila (en plus, il s'écrit voilà...):rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## iMacounet (20 Juillet 2012)

Pour en revenir a votre collecte d'ordinateur, il y a des personnes qui cherchent à s'en débarasser, mais qui demadent de l'argent, mais il y a toujours possibilité de négocier le prix, ou carrément d'avoir le matériel gratuitement ! Il faut regarder les annonces sur leboncoin, contacter les gens, dire ce que tu veux faire du matériel ! 

mais bon il faut avoir un peu d'argent pour les éventuels frais d'envoi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juillet 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> en plus, il s'écrit voilà...



Pas forcément ! (à ces mots, une ombre fugitive voila son regard)


----------



## solid (20 Juillet 2012)

Vous battez pas ... Pour un mot !


----------



## solid (23 Juillet 2012)

Si jamais quelqu un habite a Montpellier pour me recuperer du materiel avant qu il soit jeté a la benne ... Ca serais sympas ! Je connais une personne qui vas tout jeter...  si une personne peut me le recuperer en attendant que je trouve une solution pour le rapatrier dans le 44 !


----------



## melaure (27 Juillet 2012)

Etienne000 est pas là ?


----------



## Breizh44 (27 Juillet 2012)

Je peux, peut-être, filer un power book G4 de 8 ans environ (apres avoir enfin fait passer ma mère à du materiel un peu moins obsolète) à moins de pouvoir en tirer du blé.
64G0 de ROM
125MO de RAM (pas sur mais ça va chercher par là).


----------



## solid (27 Juillet 2012)

Dites moi le modele cela pourrai m interesser ...
Bien a vous


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (27 Juillet 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Etienne000 est pas là ?



Je suis déjà passé par là, et je sers d'hébergement temporaire à ces pauvres bêtes qui était plus que maltraitées. :rateau:


----------



## melaure (27 Juillet 2012)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Je suis déjà passé par là, et je sers d'hébergement temporaire à ces pauvres bêtes qui était plus que maltraitées. :rateau:



Impec, on va intercepter ça au passage sur Lyon ... :rateau:



BestMBP a dit:


> Je veux d'abord être sur que je ne peux pas en tirer d'oseille.
> Passez moi une adresse mail. je vous recontacte si je choisit de vous le passer.
> 
> PowerBOOK  G4 PPC de 2007 (plutôt 5 ans donc mais je le pensais plus vieux) avec 756MO de RAM et bien 64G0 de ROM
> Ne rame pas trop et peut encore servir pour une utilisation très basique (peut-être pour pas très longtemps: il peut nous claquer n'importe quand dans les mains par surprise).



Tu ferais mieux de donner le numéro de modèle, écris en dessous de la machine vers la charnière ... On te diras ce que ça vaut en occasion.


----------



## solid (28 Juillet 2012)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Je suis déjà passé par là, et je sers d'hébergement temporaire à ces pauvres bêtes qui était plus que maltraitées. :rateau:



Effectivement j ai vu les photos c est pas jojo tout ca !
Merci en tout cas de les avoir recuperé !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h30 ----------

Ca on sait que tu es membre d une association sur Lyon !
Mais si tu veux tu n as qu a creer une discussion a ce sujet !


----------



## rhodmac (29 Juillet 2012)

bonjour, ça me laisse rêveur ce type de post.
on en voit toutes les semaines sur le bon coin/forums, histoire de récupérer du matos

où sera le musée ? financement ? etc etc
deux grosses associations possédant plusieurs centaines de machines, n'y sont pas arrivées (depuis 10 ans), et la seule expo permanente a fermé. alors quand je vois un particulier, seul, voulant se lancer dans ce type d'aventure, ça me laisse perplexe. en plus de 10 ans, combien de fois j'ai vu des personnes voulant ouvrir un musée ?? 30 40 50 ?

un local ouvert au public, ça coûte des sous : location, assurance, payer qqun pour les visites/ouvrir/fermer, payer les frais de mise aux normes de sécurité, payer une boite pour attestation de sécurité, commission de sécurité avec pompiers, mairie, police etc e, achat des meubles, vitrines.....
et encore pas mal de choses, l'accueil de public c'est plus stricte pour un musée que pour un magasin standard.

vous avez fait une étude ou c'est un voeux pieux ?

vous dites vous même "si j'avais un peu plus d'argent, j'aurai pris un LC4 à 25 euros"
dans l'autre topic
on est dans le rêve total. si n'avez pas 25 euros pour une machine, comment payer
des milliers , plus certainement des dizaines de milliers d'euros ?

je suis négatif, mais franchement, faut nous en dire un peu plus.
désolé, je suis franc, mais mis à part faire visiter une petite salle expo chez vous, ok, mais un musée n'ouvrira JAMAIS. 

allez j'insiste pas,.

Comme l'a dit Melaure, autant aider les assos existantes.


----------



## solid (30 Juillet 2012)

Je sais deja tout ca !
Evidement que c est la galere !
Evidement que je vais me rapprocher d une association !
Mais si quelqu un arrive avec un exemplaire de chaque machine (sauf apple 1 !) qu apple a fait on part pas avec les memes chances !!!
Et meme j evite deja que des mac finissent a la benne c est deja un bon debut ! Faut possitiver dans la vie ! Et qui sait peut Etre qu on finira par y arriver ! C est quand meme le but de chacun d entre nous qui conserve bon nombre de mac en se disant "Si je ne garde pas une trace de cette machine je ne la Reverrai jamais plus ! C est le drame que l on vit tous ! Alors imaginez seulement le Nombre de mac stocké dans des placards, garage, grenier etc ... En attendant de trouver une place ou ils seront vraiment mis en valeur ...
Bref je vais m arreter la car sinon mon message vas mesurer 3 pages !


----------



## melaure (30 Juillet 2012)

Tu peux toujours stocker mais en effet si tu veux arriver à faire un vrai musée, tu as intérêt à être très proche du maire et avoir des sponsoring ou du mécénat d'entreprise. Sinon aucune chance ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Tu peux toujours stocker mais en effet si tu veux arriver à faire un vrai musée, tu as intérêt à être très proche du maire  ...



Si tu habites une grande ville, sinon, je te recommanderais plus le député ou le sénateur local  Le président du Conseil Général, ça peut aussi aider !


----------



## melaure (30 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si tu habites une grande ville, sinon, je te recommanderais plus le député ou le sénateur local &#8230; Le président du Conseil Général, ça peut aussi aider !



Oui tout à fait. Peut-être que des instituions comme les CCI ...

Mais bon quand on voit le mal qu'ont Silicium et MO5, c'est très très difficile ... Idem pour Niewbourg qui s'est cassé les dents à la Défense (je sais qu'il n'est pas apprécié des autres associations, ce qui complique encore plus) ...


----------



## rhodmac (31 Juillet 2012)

sauf que les Maires ils changent, les mécènes c'est bien, mais si la boite fait moins de bénéfices, qu'est-ce qui va arriver ? hein, et bien on coupe les ressources....


----------



## Etienne000 (1 Août 2012)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Je suis déjà passé par là, et je sers d'hébergement temporaire à ces pauvres bêtes qui était plus que maltraitées. :rateau:



Ya quoi comme machines ?


----------



## melaure (1 Août 2012)

En attendant des vieilles babasses à 10/40 euros il y en a plein sur le boncoin et comme le dit rhod si tu n'as déjà pas les moyens pour ça, oublie le reste 

Et n'oublie pas les centaines d'heures pour tout réinstaller avec les OS, configs et logiciels de ton choix


----------



## Powerdom (16 Août 2012)

Je crois que vous l'avez achevé.... voilà


----------



## enzo-7584 (15 Mars 2013)

Bonjour

Pour faire tourner mon logiciel de comptabilité Maestria 2+ j'ai besoin de trouver
un Macintosh Color Classic II (c'est celui que j'utilisais avant qu'il rende l'âme)

Merci de me communiquer de toute urgence où je peux trouver ce miracle.

Je suis à PARIS



Mille Mercis


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2013)

enzo-7584 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Pour faire tourner mon logiciel de comptabilité Maestria 2+ j'ai besoin de trouver
> un Macintosh Color Classic II (c'est celui que j'utilisais avant qu'il rende l'âme)
> ...



Si ça fonctionnait sur un Color Classic II, ça peut tourner sur un SE30, pas besoin d'autre-chose. C'est juste un problème de paramétrage système : soit ton logiciel n'est pas "32 bits clean" et ton SE30 est en 32 bits, soit ton logiciel est "32 bits clean" et c'est ton SE30 qui est en 24 bits. à mon avis ton problème vient de là. J'ai abordé cette question (avec ce qu'il faut faire) dans ton sujet sur Maestria 2+, inutile de faire tous les sujets du forum avec cette histoire !


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2013)

Pascal a parfaitement raison. Il vaut mieux suivre les indications de l'autre sujet, et y répondre ...

Sans compter que le Classic Color est collector et en trouver un en dessous de 150 euros est une gageure ...


----------

